# Polished Bliss: 30 hours of solid machine polishing!



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

It seems like i'm saying this more and more nowadays, but this really was a gruelling detail and a major test of patience (and perhaps sanity?!)

The car in question was a black Range Rover, which arrived on Sunday afternoon while i was doing the White Evo FQ. My camera batteries were charging on Monday morning so this prevented me from taking any wash pics etc so here's a few pics i took on Sunday of the defects in the sun:




























Whilst it looked good from a distance, the car was covered in RIDS and little "nicks" in the paint which were typical signs of regular automatic car wash visits 

As i said, no wash pics so i'll just list the process for that stage:

- *Pre-rinse at high pressure and hot water (50 degrees)
- Engine and shuts soaked with Megs Superdegreaser and pressure washed
- Wheels cleaned with Megs WB (4:1) x2
- Arches cleaned and scrubbed with Megs Superdegreaser and a brush
- Washed with 2BM & Megs Shampoo Plus
- Autosmart Tardis on lower halfs and wheels
- Rinsed
- Clayed with Megs Aggressive Detailing Clay
- Dried with Waffle Weave and Leaf Blower*

Total Wash Time: *6 hours*.

*Polish*:

Defects under the Halogens, a nice helping of RIDS,scuffs and nicks all round!:










Paint readings were taken next and this is what the gauge read on the first panel (bonnet):










Obviously i knew this wasnt right otherwise there would be a big cloudy patch where there would be no clear coat so i got out the other metals gauge and tested it against the calibration shims:










Spot on 

The other gauge was re-set and checked later on and all seemed fine with it again but i continued with the other one for the time being, this was a reminder that i should be checking the gauges before every detail and not just now and again so a slap on the wrists for me! Obviously it had told me that there was less paint than there actually was but it could have landed me in trouble if it had been the other way round!

The car was showing readings from 80-120-ish microns all round with no signs of re-spray work, so all was good on that front 

It was then taped up ready for polishing:










I played about with a few pad and polish combinations, but Range Rover paint is another one of those "fussy" kinds when it comes to certain polishes (certainly in my experiences anyways) so i eventually settled on 3M's range for this car after the others failed to work properly (even Megs #83 dusted more than normal), using a Megs Cutting Pad on one rotary and a Lake Country CCS 4" Polishing pad on the other:










I was using a new backing plate for the 4" pads that Rich wanted me to try:










This one is better than most others as it offers more clearance between the edge of the plate and the pad, as you can see below compared to a standard sized one:










This makes it alot easier to control as i found the rotary was very twitchy with the larger one.

Using some Ultrafina to help prime the pad along with the Fine Cut Compound, this was how my test section looked after 2 hits:










The paint on this one wasnt hard but it wasnt soft either - kind of in the middle and it took a bit of effort at times to remove all the defects with some areas needing a couple of hits @1800rpm's, but as you can see the correction was pretty much perfect 

I worked my way round the car using the 2 machines, the 4" pad being used for the smaller areas...










...And also the bumpers, but for these i used 3M Fast Cut Plus asi find it cuts very well without having to cause too much heat, which is always a good thing on plastics! :thumb:

Top of bumper before:










After:










Before:










After:










Another correction shot on the lower half of the front bumper:










*7pm* - I called it a day as i prepared myself for a long 2 days to folllow!

*Tuesday - Day 2*

Correction resumed, and i had it planned out in my head that i wanted the whole car corrected by the end of the day - ready for final polishing on the Wednesday.

Lower half before:










After:










50/50 on the door:



















Funny how you sometimes dont realise just how bad a car is untill you do a half and half shot 

Door on the other side before:










After - however some of the deeper nicks remained (Passenger side was worse than drivers side for some reason):










I hit this section again with Fast Cut Plus for a bit more bite:



















Much better 

Rear end before:










After:










Tail light before (plastic guards were removed to gain access to front and rear lights):










After:










I finally finished the correction work at around 10pm and headed home. I actually find the drive home (around 40 mins) the most tiring part of my day!

*Wednesday - Day 3*

Final Polishing began, for this i used Menzerna PO85RD, but strangely i had to be really careful with my finishing as close inspection on the first few panels revealed very light buffer trails - even on a finishing pad. A bit strange as the paint wasnt really soft enough to prevent the abrasives from fully breaking down but with a bit of patience and thorough working of the polish it was fine.

Again i used the 4" pad for the smaller areas:










Super sharp finish 










From here on i havent got many more pics during the rest of the detail as a there were a few distractions during the course of the afternoon and this held me up a bit, so i just wanted to get cracking as these Range Rovers aint small!

Half way through the refining stage i noticed some "pig tailing" on some areas of a couple of doors and a wing, how this happened i dont know - it could have been a piece of grit caught in a pad or even a hard piece of polish. Either way it looked awful and for the next couple of hours i swore (alot!),sweated and generally stressed like mad as i went back over these areas with the Megs G220 and Menz 3.02 before refining the finish again with the rotary. What should have been a straight forward second machine stage was turning out to be pure frustration as i could see the likelyhood of another very late night increasing by the minute! :wall:

I FINALLY finished all the polishing at *10pm* and with the football now on the radio i finally managed to chill out a bit and just got used to the fact that i was going to be a sleepy boy on Friday, as i still had to wax the car plus do the interior/wheels/tyres/arches etc etc!

However, this is where Mr Polished Bliss (Rich) came in handy as he was still at work too, having spent the last few hours unpacking all the Megs and Blackfire products that had arrived during the day, and luckily he had finished by the back of 10 too, so while i applied the LSP/other exterior details and did the Engine Bay, Rich did the interior,wheels,tyres and arches.

Still no picture taking going on at this point so i'll list the process again:

*Engine Bay:

- 303 Aerospace Protectant

Interior:

- Hoovered
- APC wipe down
- Poorboys Natural Look Dressing
- Zymöl Treat for the Leather
- Jeffs Werkstatt Prime Strong on door shuts
- Megs Glass Cleaner Concentrate on the glass

Arches - Megs All Season Dressing
Wheels - PB Wheel Sealant
Tyres - Blackfire Long Lasting Tyre Gel

LSP - Zymöl Vintage*

It was now approaching *2am*(!!!) by the time we had finished, and as the owner wasnt picking the car up till 10 or 11 the next morning we left the wipe down untill then (i know i know, pair of slackers!  )

So, onto this morning (Thursday) and after a wipe down with Zymöl Field Glaze, this was the results of 30 odd hours of machine polishing and 39 hours in total, every panel as near flawless as possible in the time available! Enjoy 

















































































































































The owner was delighted with the end results, as were we! That long, seemingly never ending correction stage is always worth it when you see the final results 

As always, thanks for looking! :thumb:

Clark


----------



## BILL (May 12, 2006)

Again Clark your hard graft, attention to detail and finish never fails to impress :thumb: 

Another great write up :wave:


----------



## Ray in Kingwood (Feb 16, 2008)

Thats incredible. Truly very craftsmanlike.


----------



## xwh (Jan 25, 2008)

impressive job


----------



## tdekany (Jul 22, 2006)

:thumb: :thumb: Very impressive work indeed! :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## lois97 (Jul 1, 2006)

Clark you correction work is awesome as usual:thumb: as is your photography, very inspirational posts as ever.


----------



## 1000lakes (May 12, 2007)

Superb :thumb:


----------



## A20 LEE (Feb 20, 2007)

the extra hours on that really show. Bang on!


----------



## Offyourmarks (Jan 4, 2006)

absolutely awesome correction clark. damn - you made me late for work, gotta go!

Will re - read tonight, like the feedback you give for the small backing plate - must try one for myself.

top stuff mate


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Stunning


----------



## Car Key (Mar 20, 2007)

Phenomenal! :doublesho Do you mind me asking how much you charged?


----------



## Cliff (Mar 4, 2007)

Stunning work as ever :thumb:


----------



## Dj_Sim (Jun 7, 2007)

amazing.

I bet its already been through a car wash since that. 

lol


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

You keep setting the bar higher and higher for the rest of us, stunning finishes


----------



## samm (May 19, 2006)

Simply stunning, well done.


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Great work mate thats a big motor to have to do tht level of correction on, the after pics look really good.

I to am interested in those small backing plate as IMO the others are a little close for comfort some times


----------



## mikecc (Dec 10, 2007)

Awsome detail! Never cease to amaze me!

Mike.


----------



## blurb (Feb 13, 2008)

Awesome IMNO. (In My Newbie Opinion).:thumb:


----------



## Mossman (Jan 10, 2008)

Super Job Clark - a HUGE car!


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Lovely work mate as per


----------



## chrisfoster1971 (Feb 16, 2008)

WOW Clark yet again another fantastic job and write up. 

When do you guys sleep ?


----------



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

I Want one!

Cracking job as always Clark :thumb:


----------



## h9scw (Aug 8, 2006)

Simply stunning, java black is amazing when well polished:thumb:


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

great work, report and review of products and techniques.


----------



## Deanoecosse (Mar 15, 2007)

absolutely stunning work Clark. I think that is probably your best detail to date. Obviously Rich will be working out a hefty pay increase for you this year after all the long hours you've been putting in. 
Your gonna struggle to better your work in this detail.


----------



## NKS (Feb 22, 2007)

Great work Clark :thumb:


----------



## Ducky (Mar 19, 2007)

Seriously impressive commitment to correction there fella, deserve a big pat on the back for that one! :thumb:


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Echoing everyone's comments - stunning!

That 50:50 shot does show the level of correction you made - unbelievable contrast


CM


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Simply stunning m8! that is an amazing job on what must have been a real pig!!!


----------



## andycole (Jun 8, 2006)

The change there is mental matey!!!
:thumb: AC:thumb:


----------



## NN1 (Nov 11, 2006)

fantastic finish, you do put the hours in dont you lol top job matey!


----------



## RP Stevie (Jan 24, 2007)

Just stunning - Clarke u are the King!


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

That looked like a tough one, great work.


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

stunning just stunning!


----------



## d3m0n (Feb 19, 2007)

SPOT on matey.....so you recommend the smaller plate then?


----------



## karburn (Feb 1, 2008)

Smaller plate = better control / more flexibility in application? Also, I would be curious to know the customer's reaction when they pick up the finished product. Are they wowed by the incredible change in the vehicle's appearance or do they just come to EXPECT miracles from your shop?


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

superb as always fella

is it a 3m plate?


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Absolutely cracking as per usual Clark 

Bet you love doing BIG cars..... don't want anything to easy


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

cracking job Clark...


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

thats dedication :doublesho

superb result on a huge wagon :thumb:


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

excellent! looks better than when it rolled of the production line, how old was it btw?


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Great work mate, a really rewarding end from the shots though, huge flat perfect panels 

I'm now a little nervous about the Black Rangey i have planned to Zaino

I might be using SRP to hide the bits i can't achieve!


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

another one out of the top drawer:thumb:


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Top Notch work as usual Clark  

Baz


----------



## Warduke (Sep 21, 2007)

Wow!!!!...Stuning work clarke as always...superb commitment and attention to detail top job fella thanks for sharing...:thumb:


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

Absolutly inspirational as usaul from the PB team, big ol hector looked amazing even before the vintage, im not surprised the owner was chuffed.


----------



## KKM (Dec 10, 2007)

Hats off to you Clark. Looked much better in the flesh tbh.


----------



## john250505 (Sep 28, 2007)

Another stunner as usual


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

An amazing detail with stunning results :thumb:

I hope you gave the customer a few pointers on his car care.


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Awesome detail once again Clark, superb :thumb:


----------



## Brisa (Aug 9, 2006)

Amazing as usual. Do put in some long hours there. Just jobs coming out worse than quoated?


----------



## Ashtra (Oct 17, 2007)

amazing


----------



## saxoboy07 (Oct 20, 2007)

Amazing work land rover looks very good indeed :thumb:


----------



## NornIron (May 12, 2007)

Absolutely superb!


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

stunning! i want one of those spot backing pads! will they be on the site?


----------



## Mr OCD (Apr 18, 2006)

Lovely job mate :thumb:



Clark said:


> I finally finished the correction work at around 10pm and headed home. I actually find the drive home (around 40 mins) the most tiring part of my day!


So, So true... just finished a 12hr job on a Vauxhall VX220 today... started at 7am and finished 1hr ago then had a 1hr drive home and its the drive that has knackered me out ... sat here having a beer and chilling as I have a 7am start tommorrow for a Merc SL... :doublesho


----------



## Bo2007 (Apr 3, 2007)

awesome! where can we get the backing plates from


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Bloody hell mate, it just gets better and better.

Will you stop raising the level, some of us are finding it hard to keep up! :lol:


----------



## zoffy (Feb 25, 2008)

Stunning work :thumb:


----------



## Mucky (May 25, 2006)

stunning as norm clark:thumb: 

hope your paid by the hour and not on salary

and its ok telling use that you worked till 10pm,but you might not have started work untill tea time:lol:


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Stunning work clark :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Superb work Boys :thumb: :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## N8KOW (Aug 24, 2007)

fair play clark, your patience is never ending....


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Car Key said:


> Phenomenal! :doublesho Do you mind me asking how much you charged?


This one was £495 but when the new prices kick in then it will be £895 + VAT if they want Vintage - not cheap but £495 is too cheap considering how much work goes into a 4x4 



chrisfoster1971 said:


> WOW Clark yet again another fantastic job and write up.
> 
> When do you guys sleep ?


Couple of hours here and there  lol



d3m0n said:


> SPOT on matey.....so you recommend the smaller plate then?


Definitely, i no longer use the larger one now as the smaller one offers more flexibility 



karburn said:


> Smaller plate = better control / more flexibility in application? Also, I would be curious to know the customer's reaction when they pick up the finished product. Are they wowed by the incredible change in the vehicle's appearance or do they just come to EXPECT miracles from your shop?


Some customers are over the moon and some just turn up, say "oooh it looks shiny" and then away they go! lol



bidderman1969 said:


> excellent! looks better than when it rolled of the production line, how old was it btw?


not too sure to be honest mate, think it had about 15-20k on the clock...



Brisa said:


> Amazing as usual. Do put in some long hours there. Just jobs coming out worse than quoated?


Not really, just our standards getting higher and higher as each detail goes by really 

Backing plates/dusters will be in the store very shortly! 

Thanks for all the comments guys :thumb:


----------



## T123VOR (Sep 6, 2006)

Good Work Clark (and Rich!)

Am i the only person who thinks the 'classic' new range rover looks better than the sport?


----------



## Rob W (Mar 22, 2007)

That looks blinding :thumb: 

Nice work  

Rob


----------



## Bulla2000 (Jun 5, 2007)

Very immpessive job. Well done.


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

Simply stunning....

I'm speachless!


----------



## phil440 (Aug 19, 2007)

:doublesho jeez thats like glass


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

brilliant work there - i was wondering where you where :lol:


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Kev_mk3 said:


> brilliant work there - i was wondering where you where :lol:


i'm at work 99% of the time - got more write ups to post but dont have time at the minute  :lol:


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

Clark said:


> i'm at work 99% of the time - got more write ups to post but dont have time at the minute  :lol:


its ok keeps the money coming in buddy, i love your avatar and noticed i hadn't seen it for ages :lol:


----------



## Car Key (Mar 20, 2007)

Clark said:


> This one was £495 but when the new prices kick in then it will be £895 + VAT if they want Vintage - not cheap but £495 is too cheap considering how much work goes into a 4x4


 Serious VFM! I was guessing close to a grand, so a price hike seems appropriate, as long as your customers always appreciate the hours you put in.


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Car Key said:


> Serious VFM! I was guessing close to a grand, so a price hike seems appropriate, as long as your customers always appreciate the hours you put in.


We were expecting alot of people to turn their noses up at the price increase but not one person has done so, which has surprised us a bit - all be it a pleasant one


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

Absolutely cracking work mate. Stunning.

And re prices, if you're good, you can charge what you want. I hiked my prices 30-40% at the beginning of the year, and I've actually got more queries since. I think it's the mentality of getting what you pay for.


----------



## JamesnDaz (Feb 27, 2007)

whats been applied to the footstep ? always seem to struggle to get them up ? was it just APC/ all seasons dressing ?


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2008)

I've only been on this Forum for a week but Judging by all your Details, YOU SIR, are a Legend!!!:thumb: 
All your finished pics/results are AMAZING!!!!:buffer: 

Ian


----------



## Nica (Jul 4, 2007)

Just read this one, as usual a very nice write up Clark and lovely pictures to go along with it.

I always find your write ups informative and this one did not disapoint, first the DFT acting up on you that's very interesting and I like that new baking plate you used. I wonder if Rich can get me a few but in 5/8th thread? Well there is one way to find out.

Thank you for taking the time to share this detail with us, I always look forward to your details :thumb:

Job well done :thumb:


----------



## Tiptronic (May 9, 2006)

Clark said:


> We were expecting alot of people to turn their noses up at the price increase but not one person has done so, which has surprised us a bit - all be it a pleasant one


The results you achieve speak for themselves, and it would seem that your customers realise that.

Thanks for sharing another great detail with us


----------



## craigmk6 (Oct 19, 2007)

amazing. what did you use on the lights to get the scratches out?


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Fancy doing mine over the weekend?!!! its only a "little" sport . Sure u'll have it done in no time!!!


----------

